# Αράβισσα ή αραβίνα;



## argyro (Sep 14, 2008)

Διάβασα το thread για το Τουρκάλα, Τούρκισσα κτλ. αλλά δεν κατέληξα κάτι για το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό του Άραβα. 

Κάπου διάβασα ότι ο Νίκος προτείνει το δεύτερο -αραβίνα- κατά το αραπίνα. 

Τελικά, ποιο να προτιμήσω; Το Αραβή σας λέει κάτι;


----------



## danae (Sep 14, 2008)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, και το "Αραβίδα" της Άντζελας μου αρέσει (ανεξάρτητα από ετυμολογίες και λογικές συναγωγές, επειδή έρχεται εύκολα στη γλώσσα)! Και το "Αράβισα" επίσης. Το "Αραβή" όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2008)

Δε θα μου άρεσε. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλεις επίθετο, δλδ δε γίνεται να το αποφύγεις με περίφραση;
Έδιτ: κι εγώ την (κ)Αραβίδα σκέφτηκα πρώτα


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Ο Νίκος είχε προτείνει Αραβίνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει απορρίψει το Αράβισσα (στο οποίο έχω καταλήξει εγώ).

Μου φαίνεται πως το Αράβισσα, που το έχει και η Βίβλος, είναι καλή λύση. Για συζήτηση:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kotsanologio13.html
και
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kotsanologio22.html


----------



## argyro (Sep 14, 2008)

Το αραβίδα είναι ένα είδος καραμπίνας, που δε χρησιμοποιείται βέβαια πλέον, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε με τίποτα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο. 

Προς το παρόν, θα καταλήξω κι εγώ στο Αράβισσα και βλέπουμε αν υπάρχουν άλλες απαντήσεις. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 14, 2008)

Ούτε εγώ βρίσκω άσχημο το "Αραβίδα" (τι να πουν κι οι Λέσβιες/Λεσβίες). Το "Αράβισσα" μου αρέσει, ίσως περισσότερο απ' όλα. Το "Αραβή" όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2008)

Εξάλλου, λέμε Αράπης -> Αραπίνα, αλλά μάστορας -> μαστόρισσα, άρα πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται το Αράβισσα. 

Από το κείμενο του sarant: Μα,άραβας γυναίκα; Μπλιχ! Μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον Άραβα στο αεροδρόμιο :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 14, 2008)

Ποιο ανέκδοτο; Πείτε και στην ομήγυρη που δεν γνωρίζει, παρακαλώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να απορρίψω το λόγιο Αράβισσα. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο βιβλίο του Ιώβ, υπάρχει και στον Ουράνη («το πλοίο μας μετέφερε .. φτωχές αράβισσες με καλύπτρες στο πρόσωπο»), προφανώς και αλλού.

Ο αράπης σημαίνει πρώτα απ' όλα τον Άραβα (είναι η τούρκικη λέξη arap). Κοιτάζω _αραπίνα_ στο ΛΝΕΓ και διαβάζω «γυναίκα από την Αραβία ή την Αφρική». Στον Γεωργακά πάλι: *αραπίνα *1. Arab woman: οι Αιγύπτιοι δεν είναι διόλου μαύροι, κάποτε μάλιστα συναντάς αραπίνες κατάξανθες (Chatzinis). 2. black woman, negress (syn *αράπισσα*, νέγρα) [...]. 3. fig dark-skinned or tanned woman [...]. Όταν ο Τσιτσάνης τραγουδά για «αραπίνες μαύρες ερωτιάρες», στην Αραπιά τις βρίσκει (Arab world, που λέγαμε τις προάλλες).

Αναγνωρίζοντας ότι η αραπίνα (συνώνυμο του _αράπισσα_) δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πια για την Αράβισσα, ξέσκαψα από το _Θάνατο του Διγενή_ τον τύπο Αραβίνα (που εκεί χρησιμοποιείται με γεωγραφική σημασία) και τον πρότεινα επειδή είναι ένα βήμα από την αραπίνα. Και, να πάρει, θα μου άρεσε σε κάποια κείμενα. Καλύτερα «αραβίνες μαύρες ερωτιάρες» παρά «Αράβισσες μαύρες ερωτιάρες».


----------



## danae (Sep 14, 2008)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πείτε μου κάτι: τελικά τα σε -ισσα (εξακολουθούν να) γράφονται με δύο σ; Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον γράφουμε μέλισα κτλ. Ή είμαι εντελώς λάθος; (Δεν άνοιξα λεξικό για να βεβαιωθώ...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

danae said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, πείτε μου κάτι: τελικά τα σε -ισσα (εξακολουθούν να) γράφονται με δύο σ; Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον γράφουμε μέλισα κτλ. Ή είμαι εντελώς λάθος; (Δεν άνοιξα λεξικό για να βεβαιωθώ...)



Εντελώς. Απλοποίηση του -έσσα έχουμε, που είναι ξένη κατάληξη, π.χ. μετρέσα, πριγκιπέσα.


----------



## danae (Sep 14, 2008)

Και η Λάρισα (2.010.000 αναφορές στον γκούγλι) -Λάρισσα (49.100); Είναι θέμα ετυμολογίας, να υποθέσω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

«Επισήμως» είναι *Λάρισα* εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και σε παλιές εγκυκλοπαίδειες μόνο αυτή τη γραφή θα βρεις. Υπάρχει η γραφή με «σσ» και στους αρχαίους, αλλά και τότε τη θεωρούσαν λάθος οι λαθοθήρες.

Γράφει σε μια γραμματική:
Τὰ εἰς <ισος> ὑπὲρ δύο συλλαβὰς ὀξύτονα καὶ βαρύτονα διὰ τοῦ <ι> γράφεται, Κηφισός, Ἰλισός, Κεδρισός, Ἀμισός, Ἀμνισός, Ἄρνισος, Λάρισος, Μήρισος, Μάρισος, Πάμισος, Κρίμισος, Μόρμισος, Νάϊσος, ὕρισος.
ή
Τὰ εἰς ΣΟΣ ὑπερδισύλλαβα ἔχοντα τὴν πρὸ τέλους συλλαβὴν εἰς Ι ἐκτεταμένον λήγουσαν ὀξύνεται· εἰ δέ τι βεβαρυτόνηται, τοῦτο παρώνυμον ὤφθη ἀπὸ θηλυκοῦ· <Κηφισός Ἰλισός Κερδισός>. τὸ δὲ <Ἄρκισος> Ἄρκισα, <Λάρισος> Λάρισα ἀπὸ θηλυκῶν.

Και στο LSJ, στο λήμμα *Λάρισα* προσθέτει «(not Λάρισσα)». Βεβαίως, δεν βοηθάει που οι Εγγλέζοι τη γράφουν Larissa.

Πάντως, όπως ο Λαρισός, έτσι και ο Κηφισός. Και η Κηφισιά. Και όχι Κηφισσιά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

Είναι μέλισα ή μέλισσα; 

Δεν αντέχω άλλες αλλλαγές. Ο εγκέφαλός μου θα καεί οσονούπω με τα πειράματα των μαθητευόμενων μάγων του Υπουργείου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι μέλισα ή μέλισσα;
> 
> Δεν αντέχω άλλες α*λλλ*αγές. Ο εγκέφαλός μου θα καεί οσονούπω με τα πειράματα των μαθητευόμενων μάγων του Υπουργείου.


Μέλισσα παραμένει και βασίλισσα. Και μην τους λες «μαθητευόμενους μάγους» γιατί δεν τα αποφάσισαν μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι και έχουν μακρά ιστορία και λογική όλες οι αλλαγές που έγιναν. Άλλο αν υπάρχουν μικροδιαφωνίες για κάποιες επιλογές.

(Πρόταση για τρία λάμδα δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα... ;) )


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2008)

Από τα σχολικά μου χρόνια στο δημοτικό θυμάμαι τον κανόνα ότι τα θηλυκά σε -ισσα γράφονται με δύο σίγμα, καθώς και τις εξαιρέσεις: Λάρισα, σάρισα.


----------



## danae (Sep 14, 2008)

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποια στιγμή απλοποιήθηκαν και γράφονταν "μέλισα" κτλ; Η ιδέα μου είναι ή άλλαξαν και επανήλθαν;


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2008)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, ποτέ δεν απλοποιήθηκαν.


----------



## faytaurus (Sep 15, 2008)

Δείτε και από τα Άρθρα στα Ελληνικά της "Le Monde diplomatique" 
*Σκηνές από την επιστροφή στην Ταγγέρη*"...Στην πραγματικότητα είμαι βερβερικής καταγωγής. Αλλά, για μένα, είμαι _Αράβισσα_ »..."

http://www.monde-diplomatique.gr/spip.php?article25


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2008)

argyro said:


> Το αραβίδα είναι ένα είδος καραμπίνας, που δε χρησιμοποιείται βέβαια πλέον, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε με τίποτα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο.


Ο Δημητράκος δίνει:
*αραβίς*, -ίδος η ΑΝ θηλ. του Άραψ. 2 Ν βραχύκανον πυροβόλον όπλον, ά. καραμπίνα
Το κουλό είναι ότι, τουλάχιστον η δική μου έκδοση του Δημητράκου δεν λημματογραφεί τη λέξη _Άραψ_! Πάντως στο _αράβιος_ δίνει (για το θηλυκό τού _Άραψ_) τα _Αραβίς_ και _Αράβισσα_. Στα θηλυκά που παράγονται από το _Αράπης_ λημματογραφεί τα _Αράπα_, _Αραπίνα_, _Αράπισσα_, _Αραπίτσα_, _Αραποπούλα_.

Πάντως το Πρωίας δεν δίνει την (αρχαία, κατά το Δημητράκο) σημασία τού _αραβίς_, ενώ στο Συμπλήρωμά του προσθέτει ότι _αραβίς_ είναι και γένος φυτών της οικογένειας των σταυρανθών.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η καραμπίνα ή η καραβίδα δεν συνεπάγονται κατ' ανάγκη πως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε το _Αραβίδα_. Επίσης, τα _Αράβισσα_ και _Αραβίνα_ καλά είναι κι εκείνα. Τέλος, από το _Αραβίτης_ (Πρωίας) μπορούμε να έχουμε και την _Αραβίτισσα_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 18, 2008)

danae said:


> Και η Λάρισα (2.010.000 αναφορές στον γκούγλι) -Λάρισσα (49.100); Είναι θέμα ετυμολογίας, να υποθέσω;



Κουλάρσε, είναι και θέμα ...κουλέρ http://http://www.google.gr/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SKPB_enGR260NL266&q=%CE%9B%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%83%CE%B1 :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2008)

Βρήκα το παρακάτω αμίμητο, και δεν άντεξα να μην το κοτσάρω, τώρα που το νήμα αυτό ψυχορραγεί:

Γεια σου Διοτίμα,
Φοβερό όνομα, η δάσκαλος του Σωκράτη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Costas said:


> Γεια σου Διοτίμα,
> Φοβερό όνομα, η δάσκαλος του Σωκράτη.


Ξεκίνησε ο άνθρωπος από το «διδάσκαλος του Σωκράτη» και σταμάτησε στο «δάσκαλος»! Δεν είχαν κι αυτοί οι πρόγονοί μας μια «διδασκάλισσα» να τον ψυλλιάσει.


----------



## argyro (Sep 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η καραμπίνα ή η καραβίδα δεν συνεπάγονται κατ' ανάγκη πως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε το _Αραβίδα_.



Ναι, αλλά όταν βάζω αναζήτηση στο google για το αραβίδα, παίρνω συνέχεια ως απαντήσεις όλα τα σχετικά με καραμπίνα, τουφέκι (τυφέκιον), ακόμα και musket στα αγγλικά. Με αυτή τη λογική, θα μπορούσαμε όντως να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Και η αναζήτηση για _turkey_ θα σε οδηγήσει και σε Τουρκοπούλες και σε γαλοπούλες, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι το χρησιμοποιούν απροβλημάτιστα. :)


----------



## argyro (Oct 12, 2008)

Αν και το είδα καθυστερημένα...

Δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι ακριβώς απαντάς με αυτό (τουρκοπούλες και γαλοπούλες). Ειδικά εφόσον το ανέφερα στην αρχή του thread και κυρίως επειδή δεν υπήρξα ειρωνική. Η αναζήτηση της γαλοπούλας δε θα σου βγάλει κάτι άλλο εκτός από το γνωστό σε όλους μας πουλερικό. Της αραβίδας, όμως, βγάζει. Οπότε; Δε βλέπω κάποια απάντηση...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

(Εγώ να δεις πόσο καθυστερημένα το είδα!) Συγγνώμη αν οδήγησα τον εαυτό μου στο να παρεξηγηθεί. Ήθελα απλώς να δώσω έναν παραλληλισμό: Ναι μεν η _αραβίδα_ είναι και τουφέκι και η γυναίκα Άραβας, αλλά εκτιμώ πως μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη και με τις δύο έννοιες (απαντούσα δηλαδή στο ερώτημά σου "θα μπορούσαμε όντως να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε;") — όπως ένας αγγλόφωνος έχει δύο έννοιες στο turkey: γαλοπούλα και Τουρκία. Άλλωστε, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, υπάρχει και το κεφαλαίο αρχικό (για την Αραβίδα και το Turkey) που αποσαφηνίζει τη σημασία στο γραπτό λόγο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 2, 2009)

Εισηγούμαι στους αρμοδίους να ανακηρυχθεί η 2α Ιανουαρίου ημέρα της Ανάστασης Νημάτων -διότι ο Ζάζουλας σημερα πρέπει να έχει αναστήσει ίσαμε δέκα παλιά νήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Ταιριαστό με το ότι τη 2α Ιανουαρίου τιμάται ο Σεραφείμ τού Σάρωφ (= που σαρώνει τα νήματα).  Άλλωστε, με την ευκαιρία των ανασκαφών μου στις >5500 αναρτήσεις που μεσολάβησαν όσο έλειπα, έμαθα κι ότι lexilogικό σχόλιό μου έγινε αφορμή για σημείωμά σας, φίλτατε συνθαμώνα, γεγονός που με τιμά ιδιαιτέρως. :)


----------



## panadeli (Jan 11, 2013)

Τρεις γυναίκες κούρδοι εκτελέστηκαν με μια σφαίρα στο κεφάλι.
Από τις ειδήσεις του Σκάι, εδώ, στο 1:04:07
Η λογική επιλογή θα ήταν _κούρδισσες,_ φαντάζομαι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2013)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ποτέ κανείς δεν έχει προτείνει Αραβιανή, κατά το Βολιβιανή (Βολιβία-Αραβία, Βολιβιανή-Αραβιανή).


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Τρεις γυναίκες κούρδοι εκτελέστηκαν με μια σφαίρα στο κεφάλι.
> Από τις ειδήσεις του Σκάι, εδώ, στο 1:04:07
> Η λογική επιλογή θα ήταν _κούρδισσες,_ φαντάζομαι;



Ναι, κούρδισσες. Στο in.gr αρχικά ο τίτλος είναι:

Τριπλή μυστηριώδης δολοφονία Κούρδων στο Παρίσι

και μέσα στο κείμενο υπάρχει, μεταξύ άλλων:
Δολοφονία, υπό θολές συνθήκες, τριών Κούρδων ακτιβιστριών στο Παρίσι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

Ή Κούρτισσα, από το Κ(ι)ούρτης=Κούρδος

Υπάρχει και το «μυστήριο» με το ρεμπέτικο του Γενίτσαρη: Καραντουζένι Κούρτισσα, Κούρδισσα ή κούρδισα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ποτέ κανείς δεν έχει προτείνει Αραβιανή, κατά το Βολιβιανή (Βολιβία-Αραβία, Βολιβιανή-Αραβιανή).


Ίσως επειδή δεν λέμε Αραβιανός, όπως Βολιβιανός...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ίσως επειδή δεν λέμε Αραβιανός, όπως Βολιβιανός...



Πράγματι, σκέφτηκα να το επισημάνω, αλλά όμως δεν λέμε ούτε Τουρκάλος.


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή Κούρτισσα, από το Κ(ι)ούρτης=Κούρδος
> 
> Υπάρχει και το «μυστήριο» με το ρεμπέτικο του Γενίτσαρη: Καραντουζένι Κούρτισσα, Κούρδισσα ή κούρδισα;



To καραντουζένι το κούρδισε, ποτέ μου δεν είχα σκεφτεί άλλη ερμηνεία.


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2013)

Καραντουζένι κούρδισα
το μπαγλαμά να παίξω,
απόψε θα γλεντήσουμε
και θα το ρίξουμε έξω.

Απόψε θα γλεντήσουμε
και θα το ρίξουμε έξω,
καραντουζένι κούρδισα
το μπαγλαμά να παίξω.

Θ' ακούσεις όμορφες πενιές
απ' το μπαγλαμαδάκι
και ταξιμάκια όμορφα
απ' το Γενιτσαράκη.

Στίχοι: Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης
Μουσική: Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης


----------



## bernardina (Jan 11, 2013)

Τα κουρδίσματα (ντουζένια) του τρίχορδου μπουζουκιού.

Τα ντουζένια και τα καραντουζένια της ελληνικής δισκογραφίας 78 στροφών

Από την Κλίκα, ένα θαυμάσιο διαδικτυακό περιοδικό για το λαϊκό τραγούδι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Πολλοί λένε και *Κούρδες*. _Κούρδη_ και _Κούρδισσα_ θα βρούμε στο ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω πώς γράφουν «Τριπλή μυστηριώδης δολοφονία Κούρδων στο Παρίσι». Τίποτα δεν τους κάνει κλικ;


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πολλοί λένε και *Κούρδες*. _Κούρδη_ και _Κούρδισσα_ θα βρούμε στο ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω πώς γράφουν «Τριπλή μυστηριώδης δολοφονία Κούρδων στο Παρίσι». Τίποτα δεν τους κάνει κλικ;



Άμα δέχονται ότι το θηλυκό είναι οι Κούρδες, δολοφονια Κούρδων. 
Μια φίλη μου μισή Κούρδισσα, κούρδισσα λέει στα ελληνικά.


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2013)

Όχι ακριβώς. Αν πάμε με τον κανόνα, η Κούρδη πρέπει να κλίνεται όπως τα θηλυκά ουσιαστικά. Άρα, "των Κουρδών" (όπως η στέγη των στεγών, η κοίτη των κοιτών κτλ.) Ο Μπαμπινιώτης, φρονίμως ποιών, το περνάει στο ντούκου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Από την Κλίκα, ένα θαυμάσιο διαδικτυακό περιοδικό για το λαϊκό τραγούδι.


Τι σου είναι το διαδίκτυο και οι συμπτώσεις! Δεκαετίες (από τη δεκαετία του '80) αναρωτιόμουν και αναμασούσα την ανάμνηση του Πήρε και Βραδιάζει, και νάτο!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2015)

ΧΛΝΓ: Αράβισσα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2015)

Και για τους Κιούρτηδες, τίποτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Τίποτα


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2015)

...
Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς (Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης) - Σπύρος Σούκης






Θα πάω εκεί στην Αραπιά
που μ’ έχουνε μιλήσει
για μια μεγάλη μάγισσα
τα μάγια να μου λύσει

Θα πάω να της πω, «Αράβισσα,
βάσανα έχω τραβήξει!»
τα παρανόμια της τρελής
σε μια φωτιά να ρίξει

Ν’ ανάψουνε και να καούν
πώς έκαψαν και μένα
«Αράβισσα» να τηνε λέν' 
να σέρνεται στα ξένα


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μια φίλη μου μισή Κούρδισσα, κούρδισσα λέει στα ελληνικά.



Κι ένας φίλος Κούρδος, δημοσιογράφος που ζει στην Ελλάδα, αυτό θεωρεί το καλύτερο.
Επίσης, όπως λέει, ακούγεται κάποιες φορές (σπανιότερα) και το Κούρδα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2015)

Κακή επιλογή το *κούρδα, γιατί φέρνει στο μυαλό κακόσημα.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 13, 2015)

Earion said:


> Κακή επιλογή το *κούρδα, γιατί φέρνει στο μυαλό κακόσημα.



Συμφωνώ, απλώς κατέγραψα την πληροφορία.


----------

